# Epic Golden Retriever Sleeping



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha!!
Welcome to the forum. 
Wow your pup is definitely contently and blissfully asleep  What a sweet heart!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very funny! I've heard dogs only sleep like that when they're very secure in their environment... . Welcome to GRF.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

He's one happy and comfortable boy to be able to sleep like that.


----------



## Asthenia (Oct 7, 2013)

haha he is so sweet  what a sweety dog


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

If that is not the funniest/cutest way for a dog to sleep I don't know what is lol.
Congrats and welcome!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit always sleeps like that. It shows he is happy and relaxed. Most dogs do. My little yorkie does and my lab but Grit seems to be always on his back with a big grin on his face!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That's how Buddy sleeps. It looks so uncomfortable, but he likes it that way.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is so cute!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!!!! That's how Sweetie sleeps most of the time now.


----------

